# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  شجرة ال القاضي شيوخ بني خالد

## معاذ ملحم

ال الــــقــــاضــــي فــــي حــــوشــــا 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على خير المرسلين 
ان اكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم 
اما بعد 
جزء مهم للعلم وللتاريخ وللاجيال القادمه شجرة ال القاضي شيوخ مشايخ عموم بني خالد الاردن
وشيوخ بطن الجبور كافة :
لمعرفة صلتهم ببعضهم واين يلتقون بجدهم الاول
0 ( بأختصار شجره مبسطه ) 0 

آل القاضي في حوشا (المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية )0000 : هم من نسل 
الشيخ مقبل بن جاسم بن محمد بن فتيان بن جاسم بن سويحة القاضي 0 

ابناء الشيخ مقبل وهم :

1ــ الشيخ عوض بن مقبل القاضي

2ــ الشيخ محمد بن مقبل القاضي

3ــ الشيخ فارس بن مقبل القاضي

4ــ الشيخ عصمان بن مقبل القاضي
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 0000000000000000000000000000000000000

أولاً : الشيخ عوض بن مقبل القاضي 00000 ابنائه وهم :

1ــ الشيخ باير بن عوض بن مقبل القاضي 
2ــ الشيخ صيران بن عوض بن مقبل القاضي
3ــ الشيخ عناد بن عوض بن مقبل القاضي
4 ــ الشيخ حسين بن عوض بن مقبل القاضي
___________________

1)ــ الشيخ باير له من الابناء 1ــ الشيخ فهد بن باير بن عوض بن مقبل القاضي ومات ولم يخلف ابناء بل له بنت 
تعيش حاليا في بلدة الحمراء بالاردن 0
000000000000000000000000
2)ــ الشيخ صيران له من الابناء أــ الشيخ عبد الكريم بن صيران بن عوض بن مقبل القاضي 0 وابنائه هم: 

1ــ الشيخ عارف 2 ــ الشيخ صايل 3 ــ الشيخ فواز 4 ــ الشيخ سامي 


5ــ الشيخ فايز 6 ــ الشيخ فيصل 7ــ الشيخ عاطف 8 ــ الشيخ كامل



ب ــ الشيخ فرحان بن صيران بن عوض بن مقبل القاضي 0 وابنائه هم :

1 ــ الشيخ مشهور 2 ــ الشيخ شاهر 3 ــ الشيخ محمد 

4 ــ الشيخ أحمد 5 ــ الشيخ محمود 6 ــ الشيخ علي

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

3) ــ الشيخ عناد له من الابناء أ ــ الشيخ غالب بن عناد بن عوض بن مقبل القاضي 0 وابنائه هم :

1 ــ الشيخ رافع 2 ــ الشيخ نواش 3 ــ الشيخ عزام 4ــ الشيخ نواف 5 ــ الشيخ متعب 

ب ــ الشيخ حمد بن عناد بن عوض بن مقبل القاضي 0 وأبنائه هم:

1 ــ الشيخ ناصر 2 ــ الشيخ محمد 3 ــ الشيخ خالد4 ــ الشيخ عناد 5ــ الشيخ نايف 6-ــ الشيخ زكريا

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

4) ــ الشيخ حسين توفي صغيرا 0

5) ــ الشيخ عوض بن عوض 0000 حيث ولد بعد وفاة والده 0 وقد توفي ولم يخلف 0



ثانياً ــ الشيخ محمد بن مقبل القاضي 0 وأبنائه وهم:


أ ــ الشيخ أحمد بن محمد بن مقبل القاضي 0 وابنائه وهم :

1 ــ الشيخ محمد 


ب ــ الشيخ شبيب بن محمد بن مقبل القاضي 0 وابنائه وهم :

1 ــ الشيخ علي 2 ــ الشيخ عليان 3 ــ الشيخ عبد الله


جـ ــ الشيخ هلال بن محمد بن مقبل القاضي 0 ولم يخلف ابناء ذكور


د ــ الشيخ عرسان بن محمد بن مقبل القاضي 0 ولم يخلف

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 0000000000000000000000

ثالثا ــ الشيخ فارس بن مقبل القاضي 0 وابنائه وهم: 

أ ــ الشيخ منصور بن فارس بن مقبل القاضي 0 وابنائه وهم : 

1 ــ الشيخ طه 2 ــ الشيخ بدر 3 ــ الشيخ حتمل 4 ــ الشيخ عبد الله 


ب ــ الشيخ كريم بن فارس بن مقبل القاضي 0 وابنائه هم:

1 ــ الشيخ محمد 2ــ الشيخ بشير 3 ــ الشيخ فواز 4 ــ الشيخ راكان 
5 ــ الشيخ عبد الرزاق 6 ــ الشيخ سلطان 7 ــ الشيخ مجحم

جـ ــ الشيخ قفطان بن فارس بن مقبل القاضي 0 وابنائه وهم: 


1 ــ الشيخ خلف 2 ــ الشيخ فرحان 3 ــ الشيخ رافع 4 ــ الشيخ ممدوح 5 ــ الشيخ عايد 

6 ــ الشيخ محمد 7 ــ الشيخ فايز 8 ــ الشيخ عبد الحميد 9 ــالشيخ حابس

د ــ الشيخ سعود بن فارس بن مقبل القاضي 0 وأبنائه هم : 

1 ــ الشيخ تركي 2 ــ الشيخ غصاب 3 ــ الشيخ نواف 4 ــ الشيخ طراد 5 ــ الشيخ محمد 6 ــ الشيخ حامد 7 ــ الشيخ نايف 8 ــ الشيخ عاطف

9 ــ الشيخ حاكم 10 ــ الشيخ سلطان 11 ــ الشيخ مشعل 12 ــ الشيخ طلال 13 ــ الشيخ جمال 14 ــ الشيخ عبد الناصر 

15 ــ الشيخ هاني 16 ــ الشيخ خالد 17 ــ الشيخ عامر 18 ــ الشيخ فارس 19 ــ الشيخ هشام 20 ــ الشيخ وليد 21 ــ الشيخ حازم

جـ ــ الشيخ طراد بن فارس بن مقبل القاضي 0 مات ولم يخلف 0
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 0000000000000000000000000000000000000

رابعاً ــ الشيخ عصمان بن مقبل القاضي 0 وابنائه 0 1ــ الشيخ عارف بن عصمان بن مقبل القاضي ، والذي توفي في اوائل القرن المنصرم تقريباً 
( وقد سمي على اسم عمه عصمان الاول ) 0 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


منقوول من منتدى احباب الاردن

----------


## باريسيا

*[align=center] 
حلو 


بني خالد معروفين ...
بس انا من بني خالد غير بلد هههه 
جد والله 
معروفين بنسبهم واصلهم 
والكل بيشهد بهل الشي 
[/align]*

----------


## العالي عالي

*مشكور معاذ على الموضوع 

انا من القاضي يا معاذ اذا ما عندك خبر 
*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ولو يا صديقي ما انا بعرف انك من عشيرة القاضي .... وما بنسى هالشي 

نورتنا بمرورك الحلو 

وشكرا إلك يا باريسيا على المعلومه الحلوه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *مشكور معاذ على الموضوع 
> 
> انا من القاضي يا معاذ اذا ما عندك خبر 
> *



يا عمي شيخ ابن شيخ يا عالي عراسي والله  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مشكور معاذ عالمجهود .. تحياتي الى ال القاضي وللعالي عالي ..

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لا شكر على واجب يا اختي .... 

وشكرا على المرور

----------

